# Dado usage



## Travis Scott (Nov 5, 2015)

I am putting a starting shop together. I have a good starting set of tools I believe and the first project I have plans for includes using a Dado stack for several cuts/joints. I am wondering if the is safe and usable with a circular saw, or if it should only be used with the table saw. Also, is there a size restriction on the circular saw? (Seeing several circular saws differing in size).


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Not to be used on a circular saw ever. You could use a cutting guide with the CS and make multiple side by side cuts or you can use a similar guide and do it with a router bit. It was smart to ask and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.
+1 on what Charles says,I have never tried it but do not think you can even mount a stack Dado set on a Circular saw !


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Travis; welcome!
What they said re the circ. saw.
On the tablesaw, youre limited to about a 3/4" dado or channel of any kind.
a) that's all the dado set comes equipped to do
b) that's all you can squeeze on the arbour...even then you might need to take into account how much of the thread the arbour nut is grabbing when you tighten it up.
c) if you haven't already bought your dado set, don't buy the cheapest you can find, and for sure don't even think about the wobble type of dado blade...trust me , from personal experience you'll regret it (the ER in my case!)
e) 8" set on a 10 " saw is all you'll need. You're looking for a set that has all the pieces machined to give you a perfectly flat bottom of the cut...they don't all do that. Be prepared to spend a bit more for that quality! 

First thing you'll need to do is make yourself some zero clearance inserts for the table saw's table. There's a ton of YouTube how to's as well as a bunch of threads here at the Forum...use the search tool...
Router Forums - Search Forums

Make a bunch of blanks as long as you're making one; you'll eventually need them.

Scott; work safely! and most important have fun. When it stops being enjoyable you're doing something wrong.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Scott. Glad you asked about the dado blade before you got yourself hurt.

If you take some time to fill out your profile, and let us know what tools you have available, the members will be better equipped to offer you some alternatives.

Why do you need to use a dado blade? Give us a little context and we will come up with something.

Again, welcome

Bill


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Oops, Sorry!!! I called you Scott instead of Travis...my bad...apologies. *embarrassment*


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

It takes a wise man to know when to ask a question...don't lose that sixth sense and you'll stay safe...

Welcome...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Circular saws won't accept Dado blades in that they mount the blade on a short stub of a shaft with a bolt thru the center. On top of that the blade guards are not wide enough to accept a dado stack. 

However, back in the day, when we were framing roofs with rafters we had a custom Skil 8" worm drive made with an extended shaft and a wider guard. We would bunk all the rafters on edge with the bottoms up and snap a chalk line across, the width of the birds mouth cut, and use that dado saw to run a cut across the stack thus cutting them in 2 passes. The saw would be tilted on the appropriate angle .

While they were bunked up we we would use a 16" diam. Makita tilted to the correct angle and cut the ridge angle cut on the top end of the rafter.

Use a hand held router and straight edge on plywood sheets and a table saw for narrow boards either as suggested in multiple cuts, or with a dado blade.

If you have a router table, you can do the narrow boards with a straight bit, but use a miter gauge or some kind of jig to hold and guide the pieces ,do not try to free hand cut them.

Herb


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

As has bee said never try something like that. You can use a dado blade on some sliding miter saws such as the Rigid so this might be a duel purpose saw to consider once you have a table saw.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Travis . If your budget is limited I'd opt for a used table saw with a Biesemeyer fence


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Please listen to what these folks are saying in response to your question. I wouldn't want to see you get hurt.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Lots of good advice. The flat top blade is very important so you don't have to spend time with a chisel flattening the cut. Old saying, "Cheap ain't good, Good ain't cheap." A good 8 inch dado set is something you'll use for a very long time.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Lots of good advice. The flat top blade is very important so you don't have to spend time with a chisel flattening the cut. Old saying, "Cheap ain't good, Good ain't cheap." A good 8 inch dado set is something you'll use for a very long time.


Good advice, these new carbide dado sets are sharp,sharp,sharp, so it is wise to wear gloves when installing on the table saw.

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Travis; one of the things to do is find a proper saw sharpening professional. When it comes time to sharpen your dado set, you'll need to take the whole set in so they can grind/hone the carbide all to the same exact size...ie maintain the precise flat bottom to the cut. Lots of places sharpen; not all do it well. 
The good guys do it with diamond wheels and CNC controlled grinding.
Chances are that if they serve the cabinet makers in your area that they also sell high end dado sets and blades. Be prepared to pay more than on Amazon however...
Quality Saw & Knife Ltd.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

so go get you a Skill Model 117 groover saw...


----------



## mikelley (Aug 2, 2012)

How about two parallel CS cuts of desired width and depth and a chisel?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thats the way they used to do it, Mike, but making some cuts between the outer cuts helps make it faster to remove the center with the chisel.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Oliver came up w/ these...


----------

